# S-Video: Input or Output?



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Im looking into converting my old tapes to DVD. So i need to conect my VHS to my laptop.

My laptop has an S-Video port but is this for input or output?

It may seem a stupid question but S-Video isnt commonly used in the UK, this is the first time ive ever needed to think about using it.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

It's most likely s-video output from your video card which you would use to send the video on your PC to a TV. To convert your VHS to digital you'd need a TV card and since you have a laptop you would need a USB TV capture device. If you want to do a lot of editing that's the way to go.

If you want to convert your VHS to DVD with minimal editing it would be easier to get a DVD-VHS recorder and do a direct conversion.


----------



## dashdanw (Sep 14, 2006)

why dont u check the manual? it will list it as either svideo in or svideo out, just look up your laptop type online and im sure you can find the model and information. 

PS its not really widesly used ANYWHERE lol


----------



## Dick1038 (Jun 14, 2005)

If these vhs tapes are movies with copy protection, you will need a video stabilizer to remove the protection. A good video stabilizer can be found at:

http://www.xdimax.com/grex/grex.html

Good luck.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

You will need to buy a specialised video input card or TV card to record video. I am in the UK too and I know what you mean, the first time I heard of S-Video was on a graphics card and I wondered what it was until I saw the s-video to composite converter.

I don't know if the input cards can be fitted in laptops through the PCMCIA port, I'd imagine not. It's usually a job for a PCI card in a desktop.


----------



## Dick1038 (Jun 14, 2005)

No special card is required. I use a video/audio to usb converter from:

http://www.adstech.com/

Software for capturing the video/audio signal to a file is included. Separate software is required for burning the dvd.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Manual? You dont get manuals with computers these days.

I was basicly looking for the cheapest way to convert from VHS to DVD, and i figured if i could just plug my VHS into my laptop id be sorted. My laptop does have a TV tuner but its Digital so it wont be compatible with my Anologe VHS.

Above the S-Video port theres this symbol:









Im not sure if its Out to TV or Out of TV to computer


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

What do you mean by digital tv tuner? the firewire looking thing?

Im almost certain that is tv-out...

Its a *TV* with something pointing *out*... regardless of what it looks like its actually coming out of...


----------



## Dick1038 (Jun 14, 2005)

If you have an svideo cable, plug one end into your running computer, the other into a video device with and svideo input jack (TV or VCR-to-TV). If laptop's jackis an output you will get something on your TV screen. If it's an input, you will get a blank TV screen. Be sure not connect you laptop's svideo jack to a VCR's output svideo jack or you may cause damage.

Even if your laptop's jack is in input and you want to convert movie tapes to dvd, you still will have the copy protection to deal with and you will need video capture software. Capture software will probably capture copy-protected video OK but dvd burning software will not burn it.

In any event, the laptop's jack is most certainly an output.


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

Dick1038 said:


> Capture software will probably capture copy-protected video OK but dvd burning software will not burn it.


Capture software will input what it sees, and dvd burning software will burn it.

I cant imagine VHS having copy-protected video... and of all the DVD's ive burned, i've never seen software with anti-copy-protected-media features

I think it technically is illegal.. but maybe its ok if you destroy the vhs tapes afterwards? Not that it applies since your talking about your home movies... 

-------------------
*
but back to the matter at hand... if you wanted to not go cheap and buy some quality video editing stuff, you could try this http://www.canopuscorp.com/products/ADVC55/index.php - it "Connects analog video equipment to FireWire-equipped computers for
video editing"*


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The S-Video is an output to the TV. I just read through the online version of the manual for your laptop if it is the one in your signature, there is no reference to TV in or Video Capture there. So where does your Digital TV capture input rest? Is this a USB card or what?


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=advc55&category0= - i see one with 4 days for $49

otherwise retail of around $200 - http://www.nextag.com/advc55/search-html


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

theoneandonlybd said:


> What do you mean by digital tv tuner? the firewire looking thing?
> 
> 
> > Its just a digital TV tuner box connected to my computer via USB. The tunner has an arial socket.
> ...


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=29526&doy=search

$1.29


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats not going to be of any help


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Does the TV Tuner have a coax connector for the ariel input? If so have you actually tried to connect your VCR to it? I have used several TV Tuners and all that I have tried allowed input from my cable TV, my Outside Ariel connect with coax, and my VCR with out a problem. One problem that I have run into is that capturing a signal from a VCR may not yield satisfactory results if the tape being played is a prerecorded movie. Home movies and television shows that were recorded by me were no problem though. It has been some time since I have used a Tuner/Capture card though.


----------

